
Reddit says UK-US trade talks document leak 'linked to Russia' - dredmorbius
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-50695558
======
aritmo
Such a leak would help the Remainers. Isn't Russia supposed to benefit more
from the UK leaving the EU?

~~~
dredmorbius
A frequently-offered suggestion is that such disruptions (by whatever the
party) aren't aimed at assisting one internal political faction or another, so
much as they are at _political disruption_.

By weakening the party in power, or transitioning to another, that's achieved.

Whether or not that's the goal in this _specific_ case, I don't know. But it's
a useful model and motive to keep in mind.

(It's also a useful cautionary message to those who find themselves, at least
temporarily, advantaged by such activities. Actors whose interests are not
aligned with yours will rare continue to act in _your_ interests.)

